# Robert Gibson's Tablets



## poorjodie (Jul 3, 2006)

Found this big jar and I am wondering is it old or worth anything? The jar is 12 1/2 inches tall and 4 1/2 wide. It is "Ball" blue and the bottom likes kind of like the Ball Bingham Machine fruit jars and is unmarked. Side mold seams fade out and don't go up to top of jar. The inscription on the jar is:

*ROBERT GIBSON'S*
*        TABLETS*
*   MANCHESTER*
*       ENGLAND*
* MADE  BY*
*      E. C. RICH*
*     NEW  YORK*


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Jul 4, 2006)

these held tablets for preservingt fruit...E.C Rich was in business till about 1920. Theyre pretty common.


----------

